# PBS and NFB Free Apps



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Two great free Apps for videos. I am a great fan of PBS and am always missing one show or another, so this will take care of that problem. It even has Austin City Limits and the new Circus series.

The free NFB for iPad was mentioned on one of the news sites that I watch on my Pulse App. It has quite a few videos from the National Film Board of Canada. Plus a section of films for kids.
Enjoy.

Update: For some reason I am having trouble with the NFB App on my iPad and my Wi-Fi "has insufficient bandwidth (under 150 kB/s) hence you may experience some viewing problems", even though it is supposed to be the amount required. Looks like I will get my husband to do the troubleshooting. He is in charge of WiFi. : )

So found the site for my computer. http://www.nfb.ca/ Guess I will use it there on my bigger screen until our Wi-Fi is fixed.


----------

